# Our baby is here at last



## Rach & Bumpy

Hi all 

Sorry i haven't been on sooner but it's been very hectic and getting used to life as a mummy. Am also sorry if we didn't keep you updated more. You'll read why in a bit. (sorry for how long it is)

I can't believe we have made something so perfect!! 

We are still stuck on a name, but it has to be right. So she is being called 'stinker' at the moment :blush:

Baby Hanney was born on Wednesday 30th July at 9.47am weighing 9lb1oz and was measured to be 51cm long.... the following day the midwife remeasured her to be 58cm long!!!! :shock:

So the story... well, it was horrible!! I started having contractions on the Saturday morning, ten mins apart for a minute at a time. This carried on to Sunday night. By this time they were strong and hurt. Was due for the induction on Monday at 3pm but went to hospital at 4am as was sure something was happening having had the contractions for so long. But i was tightly closed and nothing was going on. So went to the hospital for 3pm to get started only to be told that as i had started naturally they wanted to leave me and see what happened. Tuesday morning i was still the same and in a lot of pain by then. I had opened up to 1cm tho! yippee!! So they decided to start me off on the hormone drip to strengthen my contractions and shake things up a bit. They were going to break my waters only to find they had already gone. So i was dosed up with anti-biotics and stormed into contractions that were just over a minute apart and lasting nearly that whole minute. Felt like one big contraction for hours. But i still wasn't opening up. By this time i was in such much pain as she was still back to back they gave me an epidural at 3pm on Tuesday! At first it was the miracle drug, i couldn't feel the pain and was watching Eastenders having strong contractions. Then i notced the epidural had been leaking down my arm, as soon as they tightened it back up i had a window of pain, in my lower back. That was it, the pain was so immense. They ended up topping me up 5 times and it was not touching the pain. 
I got to 10cm dialated and could feel everything, i was shattered. I had uncontrolable shakes and floated in and out of consiousness. Decided to start pushing at 6am on Wednesday morning. For two hours i gave it my all and was turning purple. Bloody midwives were telling me she was moving down and to keep going but after two hours it was clear i needed help. They rushed me to theatre and topped up my epidural. They tried forceps and the vontuse to get her out but she was stuck. 
So at 9:47am on Wednesday 30th July my little angel entered the world by c-section. I felt everything!! I honestly didn't think i would make it through. They took an hour stitching me back up and i just sobbed as i could hear my baby but couldn't see her or even hold her. 
Back on the ward was wonderful, i had the best cuddle but was constantly watched. My mum and Justin were with me the whole time, i couldn't have done it without them.
I surprised everyone in the hospital as by Thursday morning i was up and in the shower. I just needed to hold my girl. Came home on the Saturday evening and am slowly getting used to the sleepless nights lol. 

My baby is a little angel. I have never felt so much love and melt everytime i look at her. She is a right little guzzler on the boob and adores kisses. 

Have put lots of pics on to show you all, she changes by the hour i swear.

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r194/rachelamcox/DSC00661.jpg

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r194/rachelamcox/Photo0003.jpg

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r194/rachelamcox/DSC00690.jpg

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r194/rachelamcox/DSC00698.jpg

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r194/rachelamcox/DSC00704.jpg

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r194/rachelamcox/DSC00716.jpg

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r194/rachelamcox/DSC00718.jpg

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r194/rachelamcox/DSC00729.jpg

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r194/rachelamcox/DSC00740.jpg


----------



## lynz

congrats hun she is gorgeous.


----------



## mrscookie

Oh she is a little princess... you must be so proud!
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vickie

Wow sorry to hear you had such a rough time with the birth but she is absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations!!


----------



## GemGems

Sounds like you've been through the mill!! But look at the result!! She's an angel! :hugs:


----------



## greenkat

Congratulations! She's beautiful. Sorry to hear your labour was so bad and so long, I can't imagine how it must have been.


----------



## maybebaby

Congratulations!!!! She is beautiful!!! :hugs:


----------



## leedsforever

congrats babe... she is gorgeous!!

And so much hair too :)


----------



## Beltane

So precious!! Congrats!!!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congrats hunni,she is gorgeous. 

:cloud9:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats she's lovely


----------



## Sarah1987

Congratulations :hug:


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

:hugs: Thank you


----------



## clairebear

congrats hunni sorry u had a hard time 
xxx

she is cute love the piccys of her with her daddy x


----------



## Blob

Congratulations!! Am sorry to hear that you had such a rough time, but she is gorgeous!!


----------



## Munchkin

She is gorgeous hun! Congratulations! 
Hope you are doing well??


----------



## 6lilpigs

Is that her dad in the pictures? She is his abolute image lol. What a rough delivery, so glad you are both Ok. My daughter used to suck the exact same fingers aswell lol.


----------



## xarlenex

Aw Congrats :D Shes gorgeous! Love her hair :) xx


----------



## Linzi

Doesn't she look like her dad! shes beautiful!

xxx


----------



## welshcakes79

sorry to hear about your painful labour, but your little girl is absolutly gorgeous so pretty x


----------



## Frankie

Adorable xxx


----------



## Baby-Love

Congratulations!
Look at her head full of hair!
Beautiful.


----------



## taperjeangirl

She is goregous! Congrats xxxx


----------



## embojet

Congratulations, she is beautiful x


----------



## ryder

Sorry your labour was such a pain (literally!) She is absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## kookie

well done shes gorgeous xx


----------



## wannabmum

Oh huni sorry to hear u had such a rough labour :hugs: well worth it tho she's as adorable u must b on :cloud9:, take it thats Daddy in some of the pics as she is very like him! Congrats

xxxx


----------



## nessajane

Congrats shes lovely :)


----------



## carries

What a horrible labour but what a beautiful baby! COngrats!


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations and well done. She´s lovely, and I´m sure well worth all the pain.


----------



## trishk

oh wow she is absolutley gorgeous! Congratulations! So sorry to hear that you had such a hard time!


----------



## Fossey

I just love the pic of daddy and baby asleep so cute. Congrats!


----------



## Laura1984

sorry you had a rubbish time but she is gorgeous!!!
well done!! xxxxx


----------



## emma_27

Sorry to hear you had a bad time of it. Shes looks lovely congratulations :)


----------



## wilbrabeany

Congrats hun you did brill.xx


----------



## danni2609

Well done shes beautiful!


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Well done, she is a little stunner! xx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done shes gorgeous xx


----------



## gde78

She's a stunner! Sorry to hear you had such a hard time though!


----------



## stefb

congrats hun... she looks like her daddy


----------



## Frankie

awwwwwwwwwwww x


----------



## bambikate

omg she is beautiful, look at all that hair!!!! x x


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations, she's so cute


----------



## Belle

congrats!! she's a stunner! xx


----------



## Donna79x

awww she is beautiful.... congratulations x


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulatinos hunny, sounds like you had a tough time of it :( she is adorable i love her hair, she looks so much like her daddy! xxxx


----------



## x-li-x

congrats ...she gawjus xx


----------



## maddiwatts19

Congratulations hunni!!! She is absolutely gorgeous! xx


----------



## Carley

She is perfect! Congratulations!


----------



## thelilbump

congrats! She's adorable :hugs:


----------



## Sparky0207

Sorry to hear you had a difficult time but wow, she is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## redberry3

she is just gorgeous!!! congrats on your little princess!


----------



## charliebear

She is gorgeous, congratulations. x


----------



## Ann-Marie

Look at all that hair !!! She's so pretty. Congrats !!! :hug:


----------

